# update my pc



## avinash_rnq (Sep 4, 2007)

Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4764
Physical Memory(RAM): 512 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	64 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	128 MB
Cpu4 3GHZ

i want to update my pc to play decent level games
plz give me some suggestions


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What kind of games do you want to be able to play? They all have different system requirements, with newer ones being more demanding than older.

If you want to play 3D games at a decent resolution with medium graphics settings you will need at least 1GB of RAM, preferably 2GB. And you will need to fit a graphics card to replace the onboard graphics. What graphics slots does your motherboard have (PCI, AGP, PCIe)?


----------



## avinash_rnq (Sep 4, 2007)

i want to play the upcoming games & its pci.plz suggest some graphic card i hav a gigabyte motherboard


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You won't be able to play any recent games with a PCI graphics card. You will need to replace the motherboard with one that has an AGP slot, or preferably PCI-e, and then select a suitable graphics card, and probably upgrade the PSU as well to cover the extra power requirements.


----------

